# bean 'variety packs'



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm very new to this caper, currently have an aeropress, a couple of moka pots and a cheapish burr grinder. I want to try out a variety of beans and have a decaf and a Sumatra mocha blend from one retailer. Am planning my next purchase and have been looking at 'variety packs' from hasbean, coffeebeanshop and londinium. Do any of you have recommendations from these, or know of others that are worth considering? All thoughts welcome.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

The "Espresso Starter Pack" from Hasbean is a nice variety of beans at a very good price. I haven't tried all of them yet but will certainly consider buying the pack again.

Steve.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Also consider: http://www.smokeybarn.co.uk/product/sbsp1


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

flibble said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm very new to this caper, currently have an aeropress, a couple of moka pots and a cheapish burr grinder. I want to try out a variety of beans and have a decaf and a Sumatra mocha blend from one retailer. Am planning my next purchase and have been looking at 'variety packs' from hasbean, coffeebeanshop and londinium. Do any of you have recommendations from these, or know of others that are worth considering? All thoughts welcome.


Has Bean do great coffee's and are my favourite roaster and have been for years now. Their roasting style lends itself well to aeropress, I wouldn't confine myself to just the variety pack - you could pick out a few bags that sounds appealing to you based on the tasting notes and see how you like them? Postage is cheap with royal mail.

Londinium roast darker than Has Bean , personally it's not to my taste but some people on here swear by them (RoloD springs to mind) and the bags I have had from them have been very nice for a darker roast.

I haven't tried coffeebeanshop so leave that to somebody else.

Well done on deciding to try freshly roasted coffee, the change is immense and you will be very pleased how much better your coffee is. The thing to remember is not to buy loads at a time, as the beans will start to go stale approximately 4-5 weeks after roast date and loose most of their taste. Buy only what you need for a few weeks, and buy regularly. Most good roasters offer low costs by Royal Mail on a couple of bags so postage isn't that bigger deal.

I'd also recommend trying a couple of bags from several different roasters (not all at the same time though!) to see what you like best, every roaster has slightly different profiles so find out what you like best.

Edit: Just to add that Steve (Has Bean), Reiss (Londinium) and Smokey Barn are all really nice people who happily answer questions about their product by email too if you need advice, which makes buying from them even better IMO.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Don't buy too much at once (you want to probably hae it finished within a month post-roast unless freezing) and try to get flavours from a wide spectrum.

I know I go on about it, but I really recommend trying the Wote Natural Yirgacheffe a it's a cracking example of a really fruity one. You certainly won't forget it.

For aeropress, I'd maybe be inclined to not bother with espresso blends just now, and just get some good examples I single origins. Write on the bags a quick note o how they taste to remind you later!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If a bag a week is the correct consumption rate for you then sign up for In My Mug (soon you will be able to manage it week-by-week?)

You get a variety of coffees thru your door , no worries & its very good value for money


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks all, lots to think about. Sounds like I have a lot of treats ahead!


----------

